# Anyone know about cable TV?



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in a rented flat with cable TV. I brought a small tv (analogue only) out from the UK last year, plugged it in and let it search and got about 15 channels including BBC World News.

I just came back from the UK again and decided to bring my 42" TV with me - it wasn't doing any good back there.

Trouble is if I replace the old TV with the new one and set it up it doesn't find any channels. Anybody know why? I know nothing about TV sadly. It's not worth spending any money to sort it out - I move next month and will switch to a satellite FTA setup - but if there's something obvious I've missed I'd love to know!.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you tested TV to make sure it survived journey, is the cable still turned on to your flat, when you say cable do you mean a co-axial cable or piped TV like Cabo, Meo etc ? which require subscriptions and boxes.

re your move if you want FTA you need line of sight to Sat, UK TV Astra2 @ 28.2SE and somewhere to put a min 80cm dish but realistically in Portugal a 1.8mtr dish, not always possible if your in rented accommodation.


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for that.
No, I can't be sure about the TV still working, though it works fine via the SCART and HDMI inputs.
The cable signal itself is fine, the old TV works if I reconnect it. The piped-in signal is ZON the landlord says but he's no wiser technically than me - plus there's the language problem .

The problem goes away when I move; I'm buying a property so I have all the roof access I need!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If all working as you say, might be your 42" cable input, but FTA would bypass thar by using SCART cable.

You still need that line of sight to get a sat signal, no good otherwise, it's 28.2SE dish angle depends on your location but appox 30deg from horizontal
or try this site Satellite Finder / Dish Pointing Calculator with Google Maps | DishPointer.com
Enter your locality or GPs, select Sat, place dish marker at your location, it'll work everything out for you, line of sight etc even down to skew reguired for LNB


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Double thanks, very useful website!!


----------

